# Dad's 1938 Schwinn



## Gsaletom

I have my Fathers old Schwinn bicycle which I don't know a lot about.
I remember riding side saddle with him with a towel on the top tube in the 1960's.
I'm into road bikes and don't know what this is really worth. I'm new to the Cabe.
The bike needs some TLC. It has been in storage since my father passed away.
I did put in new tubes, and a fresh coat of wax.I do have the key for the locking fork.
I would like the bike go to a good home and not be parted out.
I just want to find out what this bike is worth, kind on the fence about selling it. 
Any help would be appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## Dave K

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## Euphman06

Cool bike, nice patina. With the forebrake and overal nice condition....my guesstimate would be around the $800 mark. Keep in mind, that's not a professional evaluation and it largely depends on the antique bike market in your area or if you're willing to ship. Others may chime in with a different opinion. If I were selling it, I'd ask $900 shipped.


----------



## bikewhorder

Nice bike!  It looks like it was converted to a 1/2 pitch chain setup at some point, It wouldn't be too hard to switch back but if you had the original parts that would be great. Its also missing the chain guard but the front drum hub is a nice bonus.  Pretty sure that brake lever is actually a whizzer clutch lever. Here's a similar bike that was listed recently.  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-schwinn-double-bar-roadster-original-complete.100116/


----------



## Autocycleplane

Euphman06 said:


> Cool bike, nice patina. With the forebrake and overal nice condition....my guesstimate would be around the $800 mark. Keep in mind, that's not a professional evaluation and it largely depends on the antique bike market in your area or if you're willing to ship. Others may chime in with a different opinion. If I were selling it, I'd ask $900 shipped.




Ignore this valuation, way off base.

Killer early '37 roadster with an early '40 drum and brake handle with cable. You could probably get close to 800 for just those parts alone on a good day. 

Amazing family story to boot, thanks for sharing.

Here's my later 37 for chainring and chainguard reference.


----------



## Euphman06

A schwinn forebrake for $800?


----------



## rollfaster

Wow!! Nice double bar roadster!


----------



## Autocycleplane

Euphman06 said:


> A schwinn forebrake for $800?




With that very rare brake handle and cable - absolutely on the right day. Like maybe the same kind of collector that paid $600 for Seiss lenses.....


----------



## Euphman06

I don't see it. You sure that brake lever isn't from a whizzer? I would like to learn more about it if it isnt.


----------



## stezell

Very cool bike, definitely don't think you would have a problem finding a good home for this one. Very cool bike!


----------



## sfhschwinn

Bit of advice. I would keep it I I were you and pass it on to your children if you have any. You will most likely regret selling it once it is gone. Awesome bike


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Euphman06 said:


> I don't see it. You sure that brake lever isn't from a whizzer? I would like to learn more about it if it isnt.



It's a 39 40 lever.... I'd value that bike at  1800..... end of story... that lever is worth coin... 300 to 500... 100 for cable...300 400 for brake... yeah 800 for the set up is a deal... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06

Learn something new every day.... Expensive hunk of metal

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Actually more for the cable since it's for that lever... 150 2bills

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Let's put it this way, I just bought this for 1100.... no locker, no brake, no crossbars... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200

Neat bike. Neater story.  I have no idea what it's worth, $-wise. If it were me, and that bike belonged to my Dad, there would be no chance of me selling it. Just my 2 cents worth. Once it's gone.............


----------



## WES PINCHOT

VERY NICE BIKE?
NOW PRICELESS, THAT IT BELONGED TO YOUR FATHER!
CHERISH IT, RIDE IT AND KEEP IT IN THE FAMILY.
WE HAVE A CABER IN WHEATON, THAT I AM SURE WOULD
BE GLAD TO HELP YOU.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

strange mix of parts on this one..post 1937 badge, flat fender braces, early stem, fork has drain holes I thought those were used in 1940 1941...early persons rear fender reflector....great survivor


----------



## Dgoldman

Gsaletom said:


> I have my Fathers old Schwinn bicycle which I don't know a lot about.
> I remember riding side saddle with him with a towel on the top tube in the 1960's.
> I'm into road bikes and don't know what this is really worth. I'm new to the Cabe.
> The bike needs some TLC. It has been in storage since my father passed away.
> I did put in new tubes, and a fresh coat of wax.I do have the key for the locking fork.
> I would like the bike go to a good home and not be parted out.
> I just want to find out what this bike is worth, kind on the fence about selling it.
> Any help would be appreciated. Thank You.
> View attachment 403573 View attachment 403574 View attachment 403575 View attachment 403576 View attachment 403577 View attachment 403578 View attachment 403579 View attachment 403580 View attachment 403581 View attachment 403582 View attachment 403583 View attachment 403584 View attachment 403585 View attachment 403586 View attachment 403587 View attachment 403588 View attachment 403589 View attachment 403590 View attachment 403591 View attachment 403573



Hi,

That's about the year I'm looking for. I posted a thread on here "I'm new and looking for a Schwinn". My dad turned 90 this year. He had a Schwinn bike and we think it was about a 1938 or 1939. I'd like to find one original and complete and show it to him. I too am new and don't know what's a fair price. Let me know what you think is a fair price if you still have it. I live in Orange County ca. 

Thanks! 
Robbie


----------



## schwinnderella

Is there more than one style of prewar brake lever called a shorty lever ?


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Nice bike 35 only reflector too $$


----------



## jkent

Put a $2500 price tag on it and see if you get anyone interested.
People seem to think thats what it's worth. See if anyone is willing to step up and pay for it.
JKent


----------



## Euphman06

Man.... I had no idea this kind of money for that bike. But that's what learning is all about I guess.


----------



## jkent

People are eager to throw a high price out but when it's time to sell it for these high prices you'll find there are very few to no people willing to step up and pay these prices. If you really want to find a good price on something, advertise to crap out of it and throw it on EBay with either a really high reserve so it doesn't sell ( if your only looking for value ) or put it on EBay with a low starting bid and no reserve. ( If you are trying to sell it )
It's like people want to throw out these high prices to keep others from buying it.
Do these same people go to garage sales or estate sales and see a bike for sale and tell the seller Hey your bike is worth $3,000?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

jkent said:


> People are eager to throw a high price out but when it's time to sell it for these high prices you'll find there are very few to no people willing to step up and pay these prices. If you really want to find a good price on something, advertise to crap out of it and throw it on EBay with either a really high reserve so it doesn't sell ( if your only looking for value ) or put it on EBay with a low starting bid and no reserve. ( If you are trying to sell it )
> It's like people want to throw out these high prices to keep others from buying it.
> Do these same people go to garage sales or estate sales and see a bike for sale and tell the seller Hey your bike is worth $3,000?



I think my price was pretty spot on.... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I think my price was pretty spot on....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




$1800 is exactly where I had this one pegged. Like others have said though given the family history I'd just keep it. If you decide to ride it put modern tires on it and save those Centipede Grips which are worth some coin as well. Good luck regardless. V/r Shawn


----------



## Autocycleplane

jkent said:


> It's like people want to throw out these high prices to keep others from buying it.
> Do these same people go to garage sales or estate sales and see a bike for sale and tell the seller Hey your bike is worth $3,000?




Well that's an interesting take. So the Cabe should be a place for the uninformed to come and get uninformed or purposely incorrect information? Your garage sale analogy doesn't make sense to me - they typically aren't asking about the value at the garage sale, the price has been determined by the seller and if under market value then as a buyer you win. If the price was not set and the garage seller asked my opinion then yes, I would give my honest valuation based on my opinion and experiences and make what I feel is a fair offer if I was an interested buyer. But that's me, I believe in karma and feel that I have been paid back for it in spades over the years.

This thread was started by someone looking for information, value, and a good home for the bike. There was misinformation given for whatever reason that was addressed by those more knowledgeable. I concur on the $1600-1800 range as full retail, but jkent rightfully reminds us all that the true value is what someone is actually willing to pay for it.

If I didn't already have a BA67, or this one was blue, I would probably and happily fork over $1600 for it.


----------



## Autocycleplane

schwinnderella said:


> Is there more than one style of prewar brake lever called a shorty lever ?




There were 3 levers - "shorty" 37-mid/late 38 lever, then the big fat "Webb" brake lever shown on this bike until mid to late 40, then the slender handled non-scripted lever that became the scripted version seen on postwar bikes. 

Each lever had a different cable setup, finding the correct one can be tough.


----------



## Euphman06

My valuation was sincere. My apologies for not knowing about the few rare parts it has. I woulda sold it for 900 and given someone a great deal I guess. 

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane

SJ_BIKER said:


> strange mix of parts on this one..post 1937 badge, flat fender braces, early stem, fork has drain holes I thought those were used in 1940 1941...early persons rear fender reflector....great survivor




Yeah, I like bikes like this because they remind us all that "catalog correct" wasn't always what was pushed out the factory door. Also, there was a parts catalog for a reason - forks got bent, racks got added, fore brakes and springers were purchased later. So seeing one like this "as is" with provenance is very cool. Plus, most of the bikes I see in the vintage photos have modifications. For instance that 38 safety video on the YouTubes - almost every bike has a front basket on it.


----------



## jkent

WTFE.
Lets see if it sells for the $1800 Plus the ride.
Several people have had this bike priced there and said they would GLADLY pay it, and thats the that is now the set price. 
But then again since it's a silent auction, Who knows, Right?
JKent


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

jkent said:


> WTFE.
> Lets see if it sells for the $1800 Plus the ride.
> Several people have had this bike priced there and said they would GLADLY pay it, and thats the that is now the set price.
> But then again since it's a silent auction, Who knows, Right?
> JKent



What? Where you hoping to get it for 800?... cmon...You know the bike is worth 1500 to 1800.... This reminds me of the motorbike someone said to offer 800 for. He asked value and he got a value. His bike to do what he pleases...his bike to value at what ever he sees fit to ask for... I don't see an issue unless you low balled and got the same email I did this morning and now are upset because he now knows what he has and someone isn't going to get it for rock bottom cheap only to sell 1 year later for exactly what we have said it was worth and make a significant profit on their end off it..... just my 2 cents...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent

I just don't see that bike ever bringing $1800.
If it didn't have the front drum brake and brake handle it would be a $700-$800 bike.
And further more I have not made an offer on the bike at all.
I have 3 bikes i'm trying to sell now. And everyone wants to beat the crap out of them for parts missing or incorrect.
A $2,000 bike and the best offer I've had on it is $1300.
And thats all I've got to say about it. If anyone has a problem with anything I've said you can take it up with me through PM or we'll start a whole new thread and bash the crap out of each other there not here.
JKent


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

..............


----------



## bikecrazy

Interesting thread to read because there are so many dynamics going on at the same time. Bottom line, the bike is a highly desirable example of a true rare bike. Actual value is based on what the buyers are willing to pay.I am guessing that if this bike goes on EBay, it will bring a healthy buck.


----------



## SirMike1983

Gsaletom said:


> I have my Fathers old Schwinn bicycle which I don't know a lot about.
> I remember riding side saddle with him with a towel on the top tube in the 1960's.
> I'm into road bikes and don't know what this is really worth. I'm new to the Cabe.
> The bike needs some TLC. It has been in storage since my father passed away.
> I did put in new tubes, and a fresh coat of wax.I do have the key for the locking fork.
> I would like the bike go to a good home and not be parted out.
> I just want to find out what this bike is worth, kind on the fence about selling it.
> Any help would be appreciated. Thank You.
> View attachment 403573 View attachment 403574 View attachment 403575 View attachment 403576 View attachment 403577 View attachment 403578 View attachment 403579 View attachment 403580 View attachment 403581 View attachment 403582 View attachment 403583 View attachment 403584 View attachment 403585 View attachment 403586 View attachment 403587 View attachment 403588 View attachment 403589 View attachment 403590 View attachment 403591 View attachment 403573





One important question is, "was this bicycle significant to your father?" He apparently did keep it for many years.

Before selling the bike, keep in mind that there are other 1930s Schwinns, and even other arch bar Schwinns with nice accessories out there, but there is only one such bicycle that was your father's. Even if you spent the money to buy another like this, it still would not have been his bike. If you sell it, there is a very good chance you would not be able to replace it, short of buying it back. 

I have a similar arch bar Schwinn from the 1930s that belonged to my grandfather. I found it in his barn about 20 years ago, sitting atop lumber pile in the loft. I asked my father if I could have it, and he said that it belonged to my grandfather. After a couple of weeks, I worked up the nerve to ask about it and he gave it to me. I spent the entire following summer cleaning it up and putting it back on the road. It is probably the heaviest, slowest, and least 'useful' bicycle I own, but it is one I would never sell. The personal connection is priceless.


----------



## PCHiggin

I have nothing but some cool pics and memories from my Dad. I didnt think to keep a few of his things,I didnt think they were important to him. Wish I could do that again. Keep the bike,the money will probably go through your hands pretty fast and the bike would be gone for good. Ride it once in a while.


----------



## bikebozo

nice . put it on the facebook page , and all other sales venues -(do not just sell it), work it -everywhere, there are a bunch of people who have money , and will pay , for the bike , and the historical fact.. , Craigslist , and people all over America will have a chance to purchase.., A


 ll areas have there own price  they will offer . Ebay with a reserve of 1,800.00 and you will get another idea of value -2,000.00 or best offer on ebay . there will be offers ,   be careful about the money .   find a bike shop that will pack it for you , and use Bike flights , for the shipping service -good luck ,


----------



## bobcycles

I've bought a fair amount (ok obcene amount) of vintage Schwinn bikes over the last 35 years.....
Fair market today retail on that bike is just around 1500.00 dollars....give or take a hundred or two
up or down based on demand.
------If this is a family heirloom and it is still cherished?  By all means keep and enjoy.
If you DO sell? Get a promise from the buyer that they will not strip the bike for parts.
Good luck with it whatever you decide.

On a side note, these 'roadster' models have only recently gone up in value and become
more sought after, sort of become 'flavor of the day' for some folks.
  5 or 10 years ago you would have great difficulty getting 1000 ball park
for the bike you have there.  One can only hope all these old bikes continue to appreciate
in value as less stuff around is made of such quality, and especially US for that matter.


----------



## Freqman1

I agree with Bob concerning the value of these bikes spiking lately. I still stand by my $1800 valuation because of this and how this bike is equipped. I believe the attraction to these is that they offer the Schwinn collector/aficionado something different from the standard canti/straight bar/DX style frames. Personally not my cup of tea but I believe it could still pull this much coin on the high side. V/r Shawn


----------



## Autocycleplane

Yeah when I bought mine as a carcass in '94 or so they weren't as desirable for sure. I wanted it for the reason Shawn mentioned - they are different and you don't see them very often. It had original paint and a faded Excelsior decal on the downtube, so I had to have it and felt I had rescued it from further languishing in a Denver collector's backyard. I paid $100 for it and have put 1000s of miles on it over the last 20+ years. Best bike deal of my life I would say.


----------



## Tim the Skid

I agree with Bob and Shawn. It's only been recently that these have risen in value. I listed this original paint (no front brake) for sale at 900 two years ago and never got a bite. Sold it for 750. And yes, I kinda wish I still had it.

.


----------



## bikebozo

If you decide to sell it for 800.00 , let me know , I have relatives and friends there who will bring you the cash money and get the bike , no worries about shipping or transaction,. we will not waste your time , it will be an easy deal ,.. branchewalter@yahoo.com,,   407 697 3999,


----------



## scrubbinrims

I don't have any of my childhood things and I don't have my father's either.
I have a 19 inch Godzilla that shoots his fist that I played with, but the nostalgia only goes so far since it isn't  the actual toy I aimed at my little brother.
I'd keep it if I were you...all of it.
Chris


----------



## WetDogGraphix

bikebozo said:


> If you decide to sell it for 800.00 , let me know , I have relatives and friends there who will bring you the cash money and get the bike , no worries about shipping or transaction,. we will not waste your time , it will be an easy deal ,.. branchewalter@yahoo.com,,   407 697 3999,




Looks like your offer may not be enough......
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/dads-1938-schwinn.102814/
Hmmmmmm ......2 posts....1 to ask, 1 to sell.................


----------



## bikebozo

do not really care ,   have fun selling it , I get bikes all the time , I was only trying to light a fire under the sale ,..   If someone has 1,800 to spend , there are better bikes to buy ,. I know where a big stash is , I get a few now and then , .yippie for me , no one cares , bikes are here,there, everywhere ,  . If I had the money I could mess the market up,,, worse than it is ,..  let us see how long the purchase will take ,..  thanks for all the cards .letters and messages, about bikes for sale , I want a SS ,.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

bikebozo said:


> *If I had the money I could mess the market up,,, worse than it is* ,..




It wasn't meant as anything against you, just pointing out something.....I'm with you on your comment... I could go back to work tomorrow if I wanted and make a ton of money.....but I would have to buy an alarm clock, and would have to wear long pants....sooooo no.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

OKAY!  WHO IS GOING TO STEP UP AND BUY IT?


----------



## Maskadeo

I'm sure somebody has by now!


----------



## jkent

The bike was offered up through PM to people that originally showed interest but it looks like all these high rollers that are eager to throw out high values are not there when it's time to sell.
Like I said, It's not a $1800-$2,000 bike and I stand by that.
JKent


----------



## Autocycleplane




----------



## George

Gsaletom said:


> I have my Fathers old Schwinn bicycle which I don't know a lot about.
> I remember riding side saddle with him with a towel on the top tube in the 1960's.
> I'm into road bikes and don't know what this is really worth. I'm new to the Cabe.
> The bike needs some TLC. It has been in storage since my father passed away.
> I did put in new tubes, and a fresh coat of wax.I do have the key for the locking fork.
> I would like the bike go to a good home and not be parted out.
> I just want to find out what this bike is worth, kind on the fence about selling it.
> Any help would be appreciated. Thank You.
> View attachment 403573 View attachment 403574 View attachment 403575 View attachment 403576 View attachment 403577 View attachment 403578 View attachment 403579 View attachment 403580 View attachment 403581 View attachment 403582 View attachment 403583 View attachment 403584 View attachment 403585 View attachment 403586 View attachment 403587 View attachment 403588 View attachment 403589 View attachment 403590 View attachment 403591 View attachment 403573



If that were my dad's bike, I would never sell it. As for value, I agree with those who have said it would be hard to get the higher numbers people have thrown out. Easy to put a high value on it when you are not reaching for your wallet. No telling what it could be worth to the right buyer, but my best estimate of what it would bring on ebay is around $800. You could put it on there with a ridiculous reserve price and see what the best offer is.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

George said:


> If that were my dad's bike, I would never sell it. As for value, I agree with those who have said it would be hard to get the higher numbers people have thrown out. Easy to put a high value on it when you are not reaching for your wallet. No telling what it could be worth to the right buyer, but my best estimate of what it would bring on ebay is around $800. You could put it on there with a ridiculous reserve price and see what the best offer is.



800 without the drum brake lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06

I think the argument stems from the fact that a high end part is on a lower end bike. Yes its less common than a canti frame...but I dont think many people will fork out close to 2 grand for a relatively non equipped bike with some wrong parts. We would rather see that front drum on a deluxe well equipped bike and blow 2 grand on that. This is all my opinion of course. To me...this is the type of bike that is headed into partsville. Some one will use the drum brake on a high end bike, throw a standard ND hub on the front and resell to recoup some money.

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark58mx

This is a cool bike for sure. But I'm not seeing a $1800 dollar bike there. That's almost what I paid for my all original 1937 Schwinn C Model with the tank. And now nobody is actually stepping up and paying it.


----------



## fattyre

I wanna know who will actually pay 700 or 800 dollars for that drum set up?   It can't be many.  The guys throwing out dollar values seem to already have these parts. 

  All this talk about the bike and the brake being worth this and that but it's still unsold.  If some of these value estimates are correct then there is money to be made or a really good deal just sitting right in front of all of us.  All you'd need is this bike, a front hub and spokes witch are plentiful and cheap. Flip the Drum brake, lever & cable, rebuild the front wheel and have a nice bike for a great price or sell the bike and make some money, right?


----------



## Freqman1

I was thinking $1800 on the top end. Most people seem to be missing what look to be a pretty nice set of Centipede Grip tires. These along with the brake set-up are the money. I've almost considered making an offer myself to do what most would do--take off the tires and brake set-up and pass the bike along. I believe the parts alone, if sold in the right environment, could potentially bring $1000 pretty easy (drum-$250, cable-$100, lever-$400, tires-$250). V/r Shawn


----------



## the tinker

I am the only person here on the Cabe that has in fact seen this bike. I looked it over real good yesterday . What I find really neat about this bike as well as some other double bar roadsters I have seen is that Schwinn used up the old "flat' fender braces on this model. Schwinn also used  the straight line locking fork that was discontinued early 36 if I remember correctly.  Now this guy's dad was born in 1922 and would have been 16 years old when he got this bike. 
Living in Chicago his dad probably could have walked over to the Schwinn plant .  I was talking to a fellow yesterday that worked at Schwinn for 12 years. Interesting place to work.    Schwinn Co. never in their wildest dreams ever thought that years later folks like us would be making a conversation, let alone a big discussion over one of their lower priced bikes.       I had an original 39 with the straight line locker on it . Don't see them often.  Schwinn wasn't like manufactures today that take a big tax write off and dump excess and obsolete parts.   They used them up .  Makes our hobby interesting........and fun.


----------



## jkent

I thought when people ask for value on a bike, That value would be given on what that bike is worth as a whole and as it sits. Not in parts and pieces. I think it has been said MANY times. Every bike is worth more in parts, particularly a bike as this that has a few desirable parts on it is worth more in parts than as a complete bike.
So now 2 weeks later after the High evaluation of the value of this bike was given. It still has not sold. WHY?
Because the owner of the bike took that HIGH evaluation to heart and priced the bike according to the value given.
$1800 + $125 shipping.
So if the bike is worth it Why hasn't it sold yet?
Now people want to backtrack. Why put a high value on a bike and say well now after 2 weeks I'm thinking about making an offer.
obviously an offer of less than the value given.
And with the only intention is to rob the bike of it's value and resell it to recover what you can.
Thats just wrong. Why destroy the history of the bike?


----------



## markivpedalpusher

On the flip side just because a bike does not sell in 2 weeks does not mean the estimated value here is not correct. I've had bikes for sale for 6-12 months and sometimes it just takes the right person willing to step up. This bike is less common than some but not as desirable as others.
Same theory applies to antiques, old cars, etc. I don't believe the seller said he was in any kind of rush. And I bet if someone offered the seller a reasonable offer he would take it. His "asking" price was $1,800 now $1,500. Like Shawn said above drum brake, prewar fat brake cable, brake lever, tires and I haven't seen the 1 year only 1935 reflector mentioned. The reflector alone is easily $125-$150. Of course the sum of the parts count toward the overall value albeit whole bikes generally sell for less.


----------



## bikecrazy

If the bike was listed on EBay as I suggested, there is a strong possibility that the magic $1800 figure could have been achieved. Listing a bike for sale on the CABE is not the ultimate source for determining actual value.


----------



## Autocycleplane

The critics here jumped on the high side of the range as proof that they were right all along. His sale thread has the bike at $1500 - totally fair price for the bike and right along the lines of what I said I would pay for it (if I didn't already have one). 2 weeks isn't a lot of time for a bike like this, it's not like there are thousands of prewar Schwinn collectors out there. I see the loudest voice on this thread has bikes that haven't sold for 3+ weeks - so if your bikes are worth it why haven't they sold?

Yeah, without the drum, handle, and cable it's an $800 bike, maybe even a $1000 if it had the chainring and chainguard based on the last few that have sold here or on the local CL. I will happily buy the handle and cable from the buyer for $500, and kick in a chainring as well!

The seller is a good guy (I've spoken to him) who buys and sells bikes outside of the Cabe all the time. There are plenty of collectors who never buy or sell on the Cabe, so I don't think anyone's opinion here including mine is the final word or gospel.

The Cabe - often where "my stuff" is always top dollar but everyone else has overpriced junk. I've found few folks rarely step up to pay even swap meet prices for nice items, they will but it takes time and patience. Good thing in this case the seller has both.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Agreed bikecrazy...with that said what's GREAT about selling on the Cabe is no eBay fees. So if seller reduces his sales price by say 10% or so it's a nice benefit for the buyer.


----------



## Euphman06

This has been one of the more interesting threads on here For what it's worth... I'm sure someone would have bought it for my selling estimate of 900 shipped...lol.


----------



## fordmike65

Keep it & "Leave it be"


----------



## bikebozo

I have an early brake set up , laced to a rim , with matching rear rim for 750.00 cable ,brake lever , let me know branchewalter@yahoo.com


----------



## the tinker

The bike sold today


----------



## jkent

LMAO.
This is why I'm finished with even trying with bikes anymore. 
The loudest voice on this thread has 3 bikes for sale for over 3 weeks that haven't sold is because I won't sell them for 1/2 there value to a bunch of vultures.
My whole point here was members want to throw out big numbers but no one willing to step up.
But put a bike up for sale and everyone wants to pay half of what it's worth.
I could sell all 3 of my bikes in 24 hours if I sell them for $1,000 or less
JKent


----------



## Freqman1

the tinker said:


> The bike sold today





...to the guy in Georgia--someone had to end the belly ach'n! BTW please don't PM me about any parts nothing is for sale. V/r Shawn


----------



## fattyre

Freqman1 said:


> ...to the guy in Georgia--someone had to end the belly ach'n! BTW please don't PM me about any parts nothing is for sale. V/r Shawn




Glad someone bought it.  You just saved me a bunch of money!


----------



## the tinker

I knew Shawn bought it but I didn't want to spoil his fun by spilling the beans.  I will see you at Memory lane this spring Shawn. Enjoy your new toy.!


----------



## Freqman1

the tinker said:


> I knew Shawn bought it but I didn't want to spoil his fun by spilling the beans.  I will see you at Memory lane this spring Shawn. Enjoy your new toy.!




Thanks Dave look forward to seeing you as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## WES PINCHOT

the tinker said:


> The bike sold today



GLAD TO HEAR!
AMEN!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Hey look....somebody "stepped up"....lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## burrolalb

Very nice and clean bike ... keep it you would never get the bike back if you sell it ... pass it down to a family member ... the memory that you have with the bike is priceless

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Barto

Gsaletom may be asking himself WTF did I get myself into when I joined this site


----------



## catfish

bikecrazy said:


> If the bike was listed on EBay as I suggested, there is a strong possibility that the magic $1800 figure could have been achieved. Listing a bike for sale on the CABE is not the ultimate source for determining actual value.




Got a link to the auction?


----------



## fordmike65

the tinker said:


> The bike sold today






burrolalb said:


> Very nice and clean bike ... keep it you would never get the bike back if you sell it ... pass it down to a family member ... the memory that you have with the bike is priceless
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk






catfish said:


> Got a link to the auction?




http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/dads-1938-schwinn-sold.102814/


----------

